# UFC 155 new broadcast team with Goldie taking time off



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Goldberg out, Anik in:












> LAS VEGAS – The UFC will try out a new broadcast pairing on Saturday for UFC 155 – though that wasn't the plan until this week.
> 
> An illness will keep regular pay-per-view play-by-play voice Mike Goldberg at home, and Jon Anik will join analyst Joe Rogan in the broadcast booth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This will be interesting.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

This is going to be a disaster....


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't decide who is worse...


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

At least Goldberg speaks with some enthusiasm, and knows a few things about MMA. I find him to be hilarious, and him and Rogan are a great combo. Goldberg takes way too much hate.

Anik is monotone, and has no idea what the hell he's talking about.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh look, people complaining about the commentators. How new.

I like Jon Anik. He won't make it as good as Mike would but he's still a pretty solid commentator.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

****.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Now they say:



> (UPDATED at 6:10 p.m. ET on 12/28/12 to include clarification from UFC President Dana White that Goldberg is "taking time off" and is not missing UFC 155 due to illness, as originally reported.)


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2012/...m-ufc-155-broadcast-anik-joins-rogan-in-booth

So I went and changed the thread title.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

It will be ok.:thumb02:
I watch on mute most of time anyway..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

as the horse from ren and stimpy would say, no sir I don't like it. Why not ******* frank mir he's an excellent commentator or at least florian or couture not monotone and bad catchphrase anik.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I like Anik and I think his voice will be a nice and welcome change. Goldberg has become very repetitive, most of the time I know what he's going to say before he says it and for some reason he likes mentioning that everybody is doing things like Chuck Lidell or Randy Couture even when they're not. 

Oh look, they're pressed against the cage much like The Natural Randy Couture used to do. Now they're in half guard and Joe, as you know, The Natural Randy Couture actually preferred to be in half guard as opposed to side control. Now he's trying to keep the fight standing with his defensive wrestling, much like Chuck Liddell used to do.

A little change now and then will help both Anik and Goldie.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm with Owns, they could bring in Mir, Couture, Stann or Bonnar and we'd all be happy, instead we get Anik. But I guess we do need a play by play guy, not two colour commentators.

Hey that gets me to thinking, Quadros and Bas were both pretty good in Pride, they both knew their shit aswell. It should always be like that.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> as the horse from ren and stimpy would say, no sir I don't like it. Why not ******* frank mir he's an excellent commentator or at least florian or couture not monotone and bad catchphrase anik.


Because all those guys are analysis not play by play.

There are only a few legit play by play guys, Quadros, Mauro, The Voice, and that guy from the WEC.


Also Bonnar is shit and Florian is too much of a ******* ***** to spit real and just goes with company line hype machine type of commentary on every fight.


Rogan overhyped things but for the most part he says what he actually feels and won't hesitate to downplay something if appropriate.

Florian is the kind of retard that will act like Mendes deserves a title shot after knocking out the garbage man they found outside the venue just before the fight.


Couture is bearable but he barely offers insight and is pretty unenthusiastic. That said, he's basically a glorified play by play guy already so he wouldnt be that bad.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Because all those guys are analysis not play by play.
> 
> There are only a few legit play by play guys, Quadros, Mauro, The Voice, and that guy from the WEC.


Mauro is the worst of them all.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> Mauro is the worst of them all.


He'd like to touch that with a 25 centimeter pole!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its not Mauro Ranallo so that is always a plus. I kinda would like to see Joe destroy Mauro though. hmmmm


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

HexRei said:


> He'd like to touch that with a 25 centimeter pole!


Hahahaha this post will go over a lot of people's heads.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Rogan and Sonnen


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well at least it isn't Florian. The less I hear from that guy the better.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bonnar is by far the most inane commentator I've ever heard, with his stupid "EXACTAMUNDO!" catchphrases and all that, but I think I could tolerate him over Florian's bootlicking ass.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Oh look, they're pressed against the cage much like The Natural Randy Couture used to do. Now they're in half guard and Joe, as you know, The Natural Randy Couture actually preferred to be in half guard as opposed to side control. Now he's trying to keep the fight standing with his defensive wrestling, much like Chuck Liddell used to do.


HA! That reads in Goldie's voice perfectly.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I always like Goldie, but I must say the last few PPV's I've seen him on he was looking rough. Hopefully he doesn't have cancer or something, because for him to take time off it had to be something quite serious.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Because all those guys are analysis not play by play.
> 
> There are only a few legit play by play guys, Quadros, Mauro, The Voice, and that guy from the WEC.
> 
> ...


well I don't really like florian or bonnar or couture butt here still better than anik. The guy I really want is frank mir he used to do wec broadcasts and was fantastic, quadros is ok but sometimes has really bad casts and schiavello is ok but he can get annoying too.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

I liked Frank Mir until he commentated a Miguel Torres fight and was practically giving him audio fellatio.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Frank Mir or Chael Sonnen should do this. One because of his insight and the other because of his ridiculousness


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Why are people getting so crazy about this? They're trying something new, that's comendable.

Give 'em a chance, maybe Joe and Anik work great together, we'll just have to wait and see 

I'll miss Goldie (Even though he can be a spanner from time to time) but I'm also excited to hear something different.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I feel really bad now, I'm always slagging Goldy off. Maybe this is because of his little hiccup at the last event, he's vanished and won't tell Dana when he's back.

Anik is even worse =(. Fighters, active or past, should be commentators. Of course, not everyone would take to it but the ones that do, provide way better commentary. *They actually know what they are looking at*. Does help. Unless they're like Florian, who is content to fuel the hype machine rather than commentate.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> *Because all those guys are analysis not play by play.*
> There are only a few legit play by play guys, Quadros, Mauro, The Voice, and that guy from the WEC.
> 
> 
> ...


In reference to the first bolded part....THANK YOU! I wondered if that was going to be pointed out. 

The second part? LOL @ questioning Florians intelligence.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> In reference to the first bolded part....THANK YOU! I wondered if that was going to be pointed out.


Look at the post above his. raise02:


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

SM33 said:


> I feel really bad now, I'm always slagging Goldy off. Maybe this is because of his little hiccup at the last event, he's vanished and won't tell Dana when he's back.
> 
> Anik is even worse =(. Fighters, active or past, should be commentators. Of course, not everyone would take to it but the ones that do, provide way better commentary. *They actually know what they are looking at*. Does help. Unless they're like Florian, who is content to fuel the hype machine rather than commentate.


What was his hiccup last event ? i cant remember anything. However i do kind of phase out anything he has to say as he adds nothing to the commentary just adverts (part of his role) useless stats and repeated history and references to old fighters.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Toroian said:


> What was his hiccup last event ? i cant remember anything. However i do kind of phase out anything he has to say as he adds nothing to the commentary just adverts (part of his role) useless stats and repeated history and references to old fighters.


Tried and failed to say a word 5 times. Can't remember exactly but it was so awkward. Problem is, he doesn't laugh at himself, looks like he takes it to heart.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't care that much who announces. 

That said, I like Joe Rogan. And Anik is terrible and has no clue what he is talking about. Not that Goldy does either.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wookie said:


> I always like Goldie, but I must say the last few PPV's I've seen him on he was looking rough. Hopefully he doesn't have cancer or something, because for him to take time off it had to be something quite serious.


probably getting the brain turmor that causes him to stutter removed 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukCPOzq43Rs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

RedRocket44 said:


> probably getting the brain turmor that causes him to stutter removed
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukCPOzq43Rs&feature=player_embedded


That's kind of what I was thinking. Sad if that's the case though.


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

SM33 said:


> Tried and failed to say a word 5 times. Can't remember exactly but it was so awkward. Problem is, he doesn't laugh at himself, looks like he takes it to heart.



He gave Joe an awkward, "sh*t help me out" smile after that. Hilarious.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bonnar and Mir done really good commentary in WEC, surprised they didn't get a call up as neither are fighting.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Don't really care who the play by play guys is, get "Good old JR" and have him yell 'sloberknocker' all night for all I care, I can see the 'play by play' for myself. I want a good colour guy to point out the 'finner points of the game' that I might be missing.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> This is going to be a disaster....


This. Akin is so bad  Why couldn't they let someone like Bas do it!?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

People will complain no matter who does it - even if they brought in Bas newer fans would be complaining because he has an accent.

I'll be looking forward to seing if Anik has chemistry with Rogan tonight and I'm just happy that we're seing something different.

And I hope that Goldie isn't having serious trouble, and hope everything works out alright for him.

Get hyped for the fights, not the people commentating on them


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I really kind of surprised that as many people actually pay that much attention to the commentating, If I'm watching it I don't need a play by play, I already know whats going on, I guess I have gotten so used to watching on mute or very low volume that its not a issue with me. Maybe I will try this one listening to the commentators (if I can) , maybe I'm missing something.???:confused02:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Read a rumour that Dana's sent him off to Rehab. Apparently Goldie snorts a shit load of coke, nipping off during the breaks in action, and at the post-UFC parties. Not sure how true those rumours are, but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rumor going around the UG and Sherdog is that he keeps throwing back energy drinks and is going to the bathroom constantly.

If you follow Rogan's podcast he's mentioned in the past Goldie has some bladder issues.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

This:- 



Danm2501 said:


> Read a rumour that Dana's sent him off to Rehab. Apparently Goldie snorts a shit load of coke, nipping off during the breaks in action, and at the post-UFC parties. Not sure how true those rumours are, but it wouldn't surprise me.


Plus This:-



TheLyotoLegion said:


> Rumor going around the UG and Sherdog is that he keeps throwing back energy drinks and is going to the bathroom constantly.
> 
> If you follow Rogan's podcast he's mentioned in the past Goldie has some bladder issues.


= Mike Goldberg inserting cocain into his anus. THE TRUTH HAS BEEN UNCOVERED!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Personally, I hope they sign the Voice just because it'd be hilarious to listen to him and Rogan going ape shit over something.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG4BJEu-zsU


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

To everyone complaining...just think...

Mauro Ranallo and Bas Rutten....


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> This:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm... maybe, lol. although on a serious note, bathroom trips are often used for the more common method of snorting the yay. Even at a big arena with crazy security, keybumps in the stall are safe and simple.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Joe and The Voice are pretty good friends. I think they need a hyper commentator to compliment Joe.

Anik is not that.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Joe, Schiavello, Bas, Quadros, Bonnar, Sonnen, Mir, Couture.

Take your pick


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

I don't have major issues with the commentary from the UFC, but Anik won't be able to match Rogan's energy. I think he'll try and it's going to come across as forced, whereas Goldie has no issues with his enthusiasm.

As long as they don't bring in Gus lipstick Johnson or Frank metal mouth Shamrock I'll be fine.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

_CaptainRon said:


> I don't have major issues with the commentary from the UFC, but Anik won't be able to match Rogan's energy. I think he'll try and it's going to come across as forced, whereas Goldie has no issues with his enthusiasm.
> 
> As long as they don't bring in Gus lipstick Johnson or Frank metal mouth Shamrock I'll be fine.


It amazes me how Gus Johnson can call a college football/basketball game as good as he does and suck as bad as he does at calling an MMA fight. If he was half as good at MMA as he is at College than he'd be a very welcome addition for me.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It amazes me how Gus Johnson can call a college football/basketball game as good as he does and suck as bad as he does at calling an MMA fight. If he was half as good at MMA as he is at College than he'd be a very welcome addition for me.


I know, it's wild. You'd figure a play by play guy could make that move across most sports. There was no excuse for Showtime keeping him on and making him do post fight interviews where he was such a fish out of water.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It amazes me how Gus Johnson can call a college football/basketball game as good as he does and suck as bad as he does at calling an MMA fight. If he was half as good at MMA as he is at College than he'd be a very welcome addition for me.


Because he got into the business because of his passion for Football and Basketball, then he received MMA as an "assignment", and it's not his main focus. There are plenty of good commentators, TBH I like Goldberg these days, he's such a friendly guy, he always means well. I get the feeling he takes a lot of things to heart and has a low self esteem because of it. Anyway, WAR GOLDBERG, I hope he isn't unwell.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I like Anik and Rogan so far. Anik's not quite as OTT as Goldberg, and, seeing him on MMA Live in the past, actually seems to know his stuff, unlike Goldie who, at times seems to be reading from a script constantly.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> I like Anik and Rogan so far. Anik's not quite as OTT as Goldberg, and, seeing him on MMA Live in the past, actually seems to know his stuff, unlike Goldie who, at times seems to be reading from a script constantly.


I think he knows a bit more (or can at least act like he does), I just hate his voice and disposition. He's so flat.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Anik's fake laugh is really beginning to get on my tits.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd rather listen to Florian tbh.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I love goldie, always have. Anik is good too, but goldie is goldie.
I like how the pairs were, anik and florian work well together and rogan and goldie have been the UFC commentators for such a long time now, I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

IMO Anik did very well. I liked it


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I also liked it.
Imo took the commentating to a new level, will be hard to receive Goldie back now that the bar has been raised behind a level he can't keep with.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Swiss said:


> Anik's fake laugh is really beginning to get on my tits.


^^this.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Anik sounded like everything he said was straight of a script. He didnt seem to offer up anything on the fly like Goldie sometimes does.

He has the personality of a potato.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Killz said:


> Anik sounded like everything he said was straight of a script. He didnt seem to offer up anything on the fly like Goldie sometimes does.
> 
> He has the personality of a potato.


TBH I didn't mind the Rogan/Anik combo -- was a lot better than I had predicted.

However, nothing is better than Rogan/Goldberg. I don't care what anyone says, those two are a commentary match made in heaven.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Anybody else notice Anik was always chuckling. I can't believe I'm saying it, but I missed hearing Goldie's mundane lines.

Anik's not bad though. Much better than Mauro. Kenflo is probably the second best commentator. Extremely knowledgeable as he's a former fighter. His commentating on Anderson Silva was second to none in Brazil I think with Yushin when Rogan couldn't make it.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I miss Goldie. His enthusiasm is infectious. Also, he always produces a couple of hilarious moments with Rogan. Anik was decent but I still prefer Goldie.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Anik did a fine job it just seems off because him and Joe don't have hundreds of cards together so they don't have the chemistry that Joe and Goldie have.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

It looks like Goldberg is taking an indefinite time off.

Ive always believed that Goldberg could possibly be a drug user, and that he might have a problem. And the UFC/Dana could no longer take how far it got. I could be totally off base with this, but something just seemed off with Goldie. Wish him the best, and hope he returns soon.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Jon Anik is a good guy to match up with Kenflo. They are decent B team commentators and Joe and Mike are A team. I don't get why there would be any complaints about last night.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wonder if he does rails. He seems bug eyed sometimes, but it's not too noticeable. Who knows...

As long as Mauro doesn't commentate.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Dat cameraman..


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Personally I preferred Anik over Goldie. :dunno:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Goldberg grates on my nerves, having Anik/Rogan for 155 was a nice change. Don't see what others are finding so annoying in Anik.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Personally I preferred Anik over Goldie. :dunno:


Me too.

The best commentator I heard was Pat Miletich, but Joe does ok too.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Commentary was horrible last night. There were long stretches of dead air.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Dat cameraman..


Those two made lol hard, 
What a couple of unaware persons those two are, ahahhaha


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Anik was way better than Goldie.

I like Anik and Kenflo better personally. But I'd be more than happy if they kept Anik and Rogan.

Rogan knows his shit but he's never been IN the ring. The experience Kenflo brings is invaluable.


----------

